
The Decade the Internet Lost Its Joy - m4rtyr
https://gen.medium.com/the-decade-the-internet-lost-its-joy-4898c2c44cb4
======
ZguideZ
This has been on my mind a lot in 2019. She summed it up very nicely. In my
opinion - the problem is that the internet used to be a fun hobby but now it's
a job or a requirement for a job or just a requirement. You can't really quit
the internet - not if you intend to function in society.

------
proxybop
Honestly didn’t realize I felt this way until I read that. We need social
networks that actually allow you to meet people, not compete with your friends
for likes. It’s not the same because the social networks are focused more on
consumption than creation.

